# At what age do Demasoni breed?



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I raised some Ps. Demasoni from fry. They are now 7 months old with three colored up males out of fourteen fish. They're over three inches in length, other fish 2.5 to 3 inches. Should I see spawning soon?


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

In my experience, *** had them sucessfully spawn at 1 1/2" inches. So given the size of yours, I would say yes, given the right circumstances.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've had females hold at 1 inch, males are usually around 2 inches when they start spawning.

It may be that you have an overly high male ratio, or it could be something with your tank set up, but at 3 inches, I would think you would have some spawns.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

it only took 7 months to get to 3 inches?? what are you feeding?


----------



## Wetbo319 (Apr 26, 2004)

Yea seriously I've had my colony for about a year now and some are just reaching around 3 inches now but with some others still much smaller. Let me know what you feed/do also, maybe I can get mine to grow a bit faster lol.


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

mine are breeding at around 1.5 and the males attempt to spawn around the same size. my largest demasoni is probably only a little over 2''


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I fed live brine shrimp for the first three weeks and then New Life Spectrum ever since. They were "born" Dec. 27/07.
I post below a picture of one of the assumed males.
I have had successful spawns of Cyprichromis, Frontosa, Featherfins, and Tropheus.
You'd think I'd have better luck with these fish.
(Unless all fish are males!!!)


----------



## SpeedFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

14 fish. seriosuly doubt there all males. why dont you try to cut backa little on the food. from what i hear that normally will get them at it. a large water change is nice to. i found i was feeding mine to much and layed off to just leaving veggies in the tank for them to pick at for a couple days and i got some holding. all males dont have to have egg spots from what i've been told but i havent seen one yet in my tank without one spawning unless it was pecked off in a fight. your fish seems to have its fins it might just be a dominant female.


----------

